# Khorne In My Crap Project Log



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all!

Ok, so i'm finally getting off my arse and putting this thing together. As some might know, i've always been a long time fan of the World Eaters. But now i've decided they need some company, the ever lasting Plague Marines of Nurgle. Now i have some back story fluff on this little rag tag band of bloodthirsty, festering warriors, but that will come alittle later once i've fine tuned the details.

Some of things i want to make sure i touch on in this log is (of course) the army completion status, the structure of the army, fluff, painting, tips & tid bits, discussions and so forth. 

This will be a pic heavy log, so theres your forewarning. A few other things to keep in mind. I have plenty of bitches and gripes that will come with time, but that dosent mean im not all for a discussion on whatever the matter might be and am always looking for opinions, insight, questions, comments, concerns and hum drum chit chat. I am a fairly slow painter, so this could take awhile!

Please make sure to visit and return to see whats new, blast me on my screw ups (as there will be many im sure) im always for the atta boys when something looks or sounds pretty cool. Keep tuned in, i will update on a regular basis. the first real entry will be posted soon after this post, just thought i'd do alittle introduction.

I hope you enjoy my misery as i continue on this quest! (kidding, i love this stuff!) :yahoo:

Ok, so i actually started the army about a month ago, but i've been on vacation along with various other little things not need mentioning, so im gonna start now. Let me catch you up to speed.

This is a Khorne and Nurgle marked army. The scheme is pretty well balanced model wise, maybe a good portion difference in point costs, but whatever.

The way i usually do my armies is troops, then HQ (or mixed as they are in this case) then i usually do transport(rhinos), then dreds, then heavy support. Right now i'm starting out with my Khorne berzerkers, plus i've finished my Khorne lord. His detailed entry can be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79555.

Now i'm a firm believer in that anyone can paint, and just as many can paint well. This is predicated on the idea that you find YOUR painting style, strengths, weaknesses and address them accordingly. For example in my case, im very particular about getting all the little nooks and crannies of the model. at the same time, i like to keep to a "one line painting strat" as much as possible. meaning i like to normally only paint against one line as much as possible instead of painting in between two. So, to combat the difficulties these tendencies pose, i normally paint my models at natural breaks in the model (pictured below.) This is probably what causes my lack of speed in painting, but i couldnt care less if i was fast or not. as for my style and comfort in painting, i have more control of the model when i am holding them with hemostats and pull the brush towards me instead of fanning away. Things like that is what you have to look for to find your niche (imo) in painting. Obviously little tid bits of advice from other people can be good, but ever let someone tell you how you have to paint. no, tell them to go sit on a vice drill.... Anyway, on to some pictures.


















Here you can see what i mean by i paint in sections. I simply drill a hole in a later unseen area, glue in a piece of paper clip, then use my hemostats to handle the model. same process for the backpack. Now im ready to prime.


















I like to base my models before painting. IMO it saves time down the road, and is less hassle. The mix you see is a mix of Gale Force Nine rock, Army Painter black battleground and Caribbean sand (regular sand.) I mix it into a separate container for consistency. First i place any tid bits like skulls on with super glue (i use Loctite Superglue) then I put a dot or two of regular elmars glue then spread it around with a tooth pic evenly across the surface. Once im happy with the spread i dip it into my mix. Using a retired painting brush i might move a grain around or two to my liking, get the grit off the legs and what not then let the glue dry for 2-3 hours to be safe. Now im ready to prime.

I still need to prime for picture purposes, so stay tuned and i will get back to you. In the mean time, here is a small gallery of models that i have completed to give you a sense for whats in store.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

*Gripe numero uno! Forge World*

Yay, my first gripe in a long line of them! Ok, first let me say this. i do LOVE Forge World. There models are ridiculous. They help me not have to GS things, as i suck with it. In fact, a large part of this army will be attributed to Forge World. But... two things. 
1. Does it take everyone else as long to get their orders as it does me? i generally dont see the package for almost a month and a half at a time. Im alittle impatient sometimes, but this is workable, i just have to plan accordingly. 

2.take a look at this picture:










Anyone else see the problem here? Looks like Frodo standing next to Gandalf! Again, due to my lack of sculpting ability, i just have to deal with it but i just wanted to get some more opinions here. We pay ALOT of money for these beautifully sculpted models, but isnt the scale offset just alittle too noticeable? 

Ok, i feel better now. But i would like to hear what you have to say. drop me a line!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

NO, it normally takes a while for me as well. Yes I have noticed the model scale is a little off on the FW stuff, almost like they sculpt on a 30mm scale.

So far your army is looking good. Nothing really jumps out at me, looking forward to seeing more of your work. I would love to see more pics of your Khonre Lord from different angles.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in the US and it normally takes about 4 days to get my order from FW...

Nice models BTW


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> NO, it normally takes a while for me as well. Yes I have noticed the model scale is a little off on the FW stuff, almost like they sculpt on a 30mm scale.
> 
> So far your army is looking good. Nothing really jumps out at me, looking forward to seeing more of your work. I would love to see more pics of your Khonre Lord from different angles.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, love the red .


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit dude, nice painted World Eaters! Rep + for that! k:


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

*The Army*

While waiting for more updates, i just thought id throw out my army list that i'm shooting for. It's 2000pts. I've got the names, but i'm still working on some back story. As some may know by now, i'm not very creative, so most of the names are just latin for something to do with the unit, mark or whatever. Comment plz, but this is mainly just filler info till i get more updates and pictures up.

*HQ :hq:* 

Lord Kriel Mechrite w/ MoK, twin-linked LCs, - 130pts

Daemon Prince Dominus w/ MoN, Wings, Warptime - 175pts

*Elites :elites:* 

Dreadnought Carrier w/ HF, twin-linked lascannon - 130pts

*Troops :troops:* 

Skull Champion Ferox Caedes' Berzerkers: (Lord Mechrites chosen squad)
9 berzerkers w/ champion upgrade, meltabombs, PF - 229pts

Skull Champion Ires Repetits Berzerkers:
8 berzerkers w/ champion upgrade, PW, personal icon, rhino w/ EA - 263pts

Plague Champion Tabe Mortems Plague Marines:
7 plague marines w/ champion upgrade, x2 plasma guns, PF, rhino - 265pts

Plague Champion Mori Praesidio Plague Marines:
7 plague marines w/ champion upgrade, x2 plasma guns, PF, personal icon, rhino - 271pts

*Heavies :hs:* 

Obliterators Telum and Delere - 175pts

Lord Mechrites personal transport Landraider w/ daemon possesion - 240pts

Vindicator w/ daemonic possession - 150pts

total: 1999pts


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Blood_Knight said:


> While waiting for more updates, i just thought id throw out my army list that i'm shooting for. It's 2000pts. I've got the names, but i'm still working on some back story. As some may know by now, i'm not very creative, so most of the names are just latin for something to do with the unit, mark or whatever. Comment plz, but this is mainly just filler info till i get more updates and pictures up.
> 
> *HQ :hq:*
> 
> ...


First of all great start on the painting..

Now, 

NOOOOOOOOOO......... Not a WE/DG mixed list...All World Eaters, all the time.

What are the personal icons for? I don't see termis or summoned daemons on your list. do you plan on DSing the Oblits in off of them?

Lastly,
What are those 9 & 7 things on your list, before your troops choices? Khorne doesn't recognize that number...[ just joking around ]

Again, GREAT painting.

FFX


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> What are the personal icons for? I don't see termis or summoned daemons on your list. do you plan on DSing the Oblits in off of them?
> FFX


couple of reasons. 1 being i had 11 points left and nowhere to really spend them of any great importance. 2, yes, the oblits, it's nice to have the option to DS them if i deem the occasion calls for it. 3. aesthetics, adds alittle pop to have the icons of your marks on the table, it looks good.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the colours you have going on here, anything that breaks away from the typical bright red you see on khorne models is a good thing. Also, your brass colour is tits.

One suggestion: place a white sheet of paper behind your minis when you take pics as they will stand out for more and the details will be so much easier to see.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, thats what i was going for with the colours. All the khorne models i see look like chaos blood angels, and thats no bueno imo. I'm going to get more detailed about it later in my next entry, but i used Dragon Red primer from Army painter, did a full strength baal red wash, a watered down badab black wash for the armour. the trim was first painted model color chaos black, then a model color brassy brass, then washed badab black with a shining gold highlight. just gives it a richer, dark more khorne look. but again, i'll go more into the with details and pictures later.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking great mate, loving the red and brass.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

*Berzerker Painting*

So here is a small guide on how i paint my berzerkers. Lately i've seen alot of khorne armies that are far too bright. They are not renegade blood angels. Also you will notice all applicable models carry chainaxes, thats it, thats what berzerkers use. But thats only my opinion, they still look good, just too bright for me. so here we go.
Couple of quick shout outs. Army Painter, great products and quick delivery! Beasts of War, great paint pallet technique, putting down a damp papertowel with parchment paper top, keeps my paints consistent and moist! Lastly to Neal at the War Store, dependable deliveries, and they always get me what i need!










So i start off with a Army Painter Dragon Red primer. Then a do a full strength Baal Red wash, let dry, then a 70/30ish Badab Black/water wash. Dulls down the red get alittle and blackens the lines. One thats dry i do a Game Color ***** Black lining on everything thats not the actual red armour.










Next i paint in the teeth with Model Color Ivory. The world icons water is done with a Game Color Night Blue and Ultramarine Blue mix. The land is done first with Snot green then highlighted with Scorpion Green. The mask eye is done in Snot Green then lined with Scorpion Green.The piece of face showing is base coated in Model Color Black Red.










Then i put a full strength Devlan Mud wash on the teeth. Paint the armour trim with Game Color Brassy Brass. The axe handle is painted Bestial Brown. the chains, vents and the parts of the bolt pistol and axe are done in Boltgun Metal. The knuckle guards and studs are also done in Boltgun Metal. Though you can see it, the armour joints are done in Model Color Dark Grey and highlighted Model Color Light Grey. The face is the given a Game Color Pale Flesh heavy highlight.










The face is finished off with a Rotting Flesh highlight. The gold trim on the chainaxe is Game Color Brassy Brass and Boltgun Metal. The blood is done with Game Color Sanguine Blood Red. After all that is done, a full strength wash with Badab Black is done on all the metal.










After the wash is dry highlight the gold trim with Shining Gold. Then i touch up any mistakes with my own special blend of Blazing Orange, Mechrite Red and Game Color Gory Red. Don't ask me the ratio, it was a work in progress, doubt i could replicate it, its just something you have to do by eye. Also do one more layer of blood on the chainaxe with Game Color Sanguine Blood Red. And your done  repeat basic steps to do the backpack and legs.










The base is started off with a Game Color ***** Black base coat. Then a second base coat with Scorched Brown. 










Next you do a heavy drybrush with Bestial Brown. Then a lighter drybrush with Snakebite Leather then Bubonic Brown.










I then repaint the skull ***** Black, then Model Color Dark Grey. Highlight Model Color Light Grey then highlight Skull White. Next do a full strength Devlan Mud wash. Once dry do a Model Color Ochre Brown drybrush. After thats dry i put some regular elmars glue down and stick on some Force Nine Static Grass.










After that is all dry, i do a drybrush through the static grass with Model Color Ochre Brown. To finish the model off, to help keep these particularly posed models from tipping over i superglue a penny in the bottom.










And your all done  you've got a Khorne Berzerker.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

*Yay! First Squad Complete!*

And may i represent, my first completed squad. Champion Ires Repetits' Khorne Berzerker squad.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

OUTSTANDING.. I LOVE your tones and colors... I'm quite jealous.

Once again, you've done the Blood God justice.

FFX


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are some great looking models! The red is very deep and works great with the bronze. Keep it up!


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks guy. Trying to keep the blood god happy. i made it my focal point to get that right colour of red. and in the end it ended up being a primer with a wash or two over it. heh, who knew?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love Zerkers but then I love just about everything that is red.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Red ones kill faster....Hmmm... Khorne Berzorkers?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really like what you have done here Blood_Knight! The cloak on the Lord is fantastic! Lots of depth and rich color. I also am going to echo that I like that you have gone with a deeper darker red than the traditional blood red that every other Zerker army goes with, it is very striking and different. Keep up the good work.


----------

